# Florence To Siena To Pisa in 1 day



## jerrineseah (Nov 19, 2013)

Dear friends, this is my first time in Italy, and it would be a rather short one. I have heard a lot of raves of Sienna and Pisa. I was hoping to cover both places in 1 day.

1. Is it possible to cover both places within a day? Would probably spend less time in Pisa since we are mainly heading to see Leaning Tower of Pisa only.

2. Which way is more feasible? I am staying in Florence, should I head to Sienna first, then Pisa, or should I go to Pisa first, then Sienna, then back to Florence? 

3. Which modes of transport is better and more reliant? My and my partner cant drive, thus could only rely on the public transport.

4. How should I go about purchasing the tickets for the various mode of transport?

Lastly, my travelling dates are end Jan to beginning Feb, is there a need to purchase advance tickets for Leaning Tower Of Pisa? Or is it easily available then? 

Thank you.


----------



## Lourdes (Nov 25, 2013)

Ciao Jerrineseah,

Yes, both Pisa and Siena deserved to be seen! How many days do you have, including Florence? Because the problem with trying to do Pisa and Siena on the same day is that they are in different directions from Florence, one due south, the other due west.

So if you have the days, I'd recommend doing Siena on one day (easy to get to Siena by bus from Florence), and then the next morning, just doing a half day to Pisa (1hr ride by train).

If you DON'T have the possibility of doing it this way, then the only other way I'd recommend seeing both on the same day would be on a tour - where the transportation between each is organized and that way time is optimized ;-) Take a look at this one.


----------



## Neha Chopra (Aug 14, 2014)

Hi, i have a question about this tour.

Is it advisable to do this tour with small kids ages 3 and 1.
I really like this tour and it will be a nice way to see Tuscany in 1 day.
We have 3 full days in Florence.
Should we do this tour one day or see Pisa in half day, then Siena another day and 1 day in Florence?


----------

